# jumping



## steve1 (Oct 30, 2012)

at what age aprox do they stop this jumping bit, he thinks hes an iguana, im afraid hes gonna hurt himself one of these times jumping from my arm to the floor with a big splat sound then he gets up and looks up at me as if to say *see that didnt hurt at all* hes not even 6 months old yet but getting big and is less spastic as he was even a month ago. but he gets that urge to jump. usually i can catch him in mid air but not always. is there anything i can do to discourage this behavior ?


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 30, 2012)

At a year and 2 months my Colombian hasn't stopped jumping yet; he never jumps off me but I never have have high enough that he'd jump too far anyway. 

When planning an escape route he'll try and jump to get over something. 

Time will tell


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 30, 2012)

Mine only jumped when she was very little. I think if you hold them loose but firm, and with his tail tucked awak in your arm, it might help.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 31, 2012)

_There is no discouraging it, if they want down when you're holding them and or not to be handle then they will jump no matter what size they are. 

The only way to prevent it is to secure them by keeping at least one hand on them at all times. To keep them from hurting themselves whether you know they're going to jump or not. 

At some point they'll get tired of being held (some just don't like it), will want to explore, get spooked or what ever and their gone. So keep them secured to prevent it. 
If you like to walk around with them hanging out on your shoulders or something and keep your hands free then use a harness and leash. Tie it to you and keep it short enough to keep them from hitting the ground.

_


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 31, 2012)

That harness and leash idea is great.I had planned on waiting until niles was larger but seems as though could be useful at the younger ages too...preventing from hitting floor

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 31, 2012)

I've got a harness and leash for mine; but he's now decided he hates it and hides at the sight of it 
Think the pattern was a little too de masculating for him !
[attachment=5653]


----------



## steve1 (Oct 31, 2012)

well as much as i think i should harness him, i think hes a bit too small to buy any harness for him and then have him outgrow it in a few weeks, i guess i will just have to keep a hand on him


----------



## Steven. (Oct 31, 2012)

I cant wait to harness train my tegu. Actually i cant wait to walk in to a pet store with a tegu on a harness!!! lol.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 1, 2012)

I use a guinea pig harness for Kodo. He doesn't like to put it on, but once it's one he tolerates it well enough. I always leash him up whenever I take him out. Most people have never seen a lizard on a leash and it's a good way to get people to come up and talk to you.


----------



## TeguBlake (Nov 2, 2012)

Idk man but my little ones have never jumped of me, but will jump of the bed if they want to exsplore, but i have a ramp for that kind of stuff now. 

my baby is very skittish at first, but get used to me fast. 

Just keep a good grasp on him to where he is comfortable and he dosnt dive bomb the floor. He will get used to you over time.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: RE: jumping*



dragonmetalhead said:


> I use a guinea pig harness for Kodo. He doesn't like to put it on, but once it's one he tolerates it well enough. I always leash him up whenever I take him out. Most people have never seen a lizard on a leash and it's a good way to get people to come up and talk to you.



How big is your tegu? Niles is around 18 in or so now...wondering what type of harness to try. Also I'm guessing softer ones with velcro or something may be better and more comfortable than buckles and straps(?)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 3, 2012)

Kodo is around three feet long. I've used iguana leads, lizard harnesses, and even a ferret harness, but he figured out how to get out of them all (and he used to shred the nylon leash of the lizard harnesses with his talons). I don't recommend the iguana lead as A) they require you to noose your pet around the neck, which lizards REALLY don't like and B) are very easy to get out of. Some people use kitten or small dog harnesses, but for a tegu around the 18 inch I'd look at the harness they make for small animals (i.e. pet rodents and the like).


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks! :heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

